# Ziggy's



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

I had asked for and received Ziggy's shampoo and conditioner for my birthday last week and gave them a try this morning. I am generally sensitive to scents and I didn't think these had an overpowering odor at all. I found the conditioner to be very easy to rinse out, which I enjoyed. Overall, Baxter is soft and fluffy and looks terrific. I'd give the products an A+!

Alanna


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Baxter looks beautiful! Good idea I'm asking for Ziggy for my birthday too. What type of coat would you say he has?


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

He's 10 months and still has his puppy coat. At this point, I'd call it combination though I'm no expert!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww, he looks WONDERFUL!!! I just want to run my hands over him!!!


----------



## whitzend (Dec 1, 2011)

He looks wonderful and a very pleased look on that cute face


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I use Ziggy's also and love it. Sorry, no pics to show.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I bought it also but was shocked to receive it in a box considerably stained by the shampoo. It would appear the bottle cap was not closed all the way. There was quite a bit of the shampoo missing in the bottle. That's never happened to me before and makes me wonder if I'd order it again, no matter how well it works.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

You might email the company a complaint, never know they might compensate.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Looks so adorable...glad the products worked well for you!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

rdanielle said:


> You might email the company a complaint, never know they might compensate.


That's an idea. Maybe I will.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Geri, email Ziggys with your complaint. They are very nice people to do business with. I'm sure they will send out a new order or compensate in another way. Good Luck


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

We use Ziggy's, too, and like it. It has a nice fresh clean scent.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Okay, I just used it on both boys. Milo's white looked whiter than I've ever seen it when I groom him at home. He's fluffy, smells nice, without it being in any way overpowering, and I encountered nothing more than one tiny mat. Bailey looks great too, but I'll let you decide, as soon as my camera battery finishes charging and I can take a few pictures. It's interesting, Bailey is sitting in my lap and what I perceived to be all gray black and white, turns out to have quite a bit of red mixed in. This shampoo certainly seems to bring out their natural colors.

I notice that the shampoo is much thinner than any of the others. I used it undiluted and it lathers really well. The best thing about it so far is the ability to brush through their coats without killing them . . . and myself. So far, so good.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

From the looks of how cute, clean and fluffy Baxter looks I'd say Ziggy's is a great product? Bath time here tomorrow, yay.


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

*Detangler*

Just tried Ziggy's detangler for the first time, as Baxter had a huge mat behind one ear. I sprayed it on and rubbed it in. Left it on for a couple of minutes and the mat combed out GREAT! I also used it to mist the rest of his coat while I brushed him out. Two thumbs up for this product, as well. I just wish it was carried somewhere locally so I didn't have to pay shipping to get it here!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

He looks very huggable! Love the avatar pic btw!


----------



## robertd (May 1, 2012)

We take great care to package our grooming products and would always wish to hear of any such issues. If anything like this happens, just take a photograph and send to us. This would help us establish whether a carrier issue or component issue. Thanks for all the lovely comments about Ziggy's Pet Products.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I love how fluffy Jack is after I use the shampoo and conditioner. Love, love the conditioner. Can't stand the smell of the shampoo. It smells so medicine-y to me. He smells weird for 3 days. 

If anyone in my area wants a mostly full shampoo bottle, I would be willing to make a deal. I think I have given Jack 3 or 4 baths.

I have been accused of having a hyper-sensitive nose so I am sure it is just me. The allergist and neurologist both say that is a trigger for my migraines. Very strong aromas which most people find pleasant set me off. (Lilacs are out to kill me.)

I love Ziggy's conditioner. Jack is so soft and silky and fluffy.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hmmm, after reading this, I may try the conditioner.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Baxter is adorable hope we can get together this summer any other vermonters out there?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Just wanted to bring up Ziggy's line of shampoo and conditioner. Unexpected butt bath was needed, so I decided to do entire bath. This is my story...

Gave Jack a bath a week ago using CC Shampoo and Conditioner, just to give it another try. Lots of tangles after the bath and yes he was combed out prior to the bath. 

So, I went back to Ziggy's shampoo and conditioner and hardly a tangle in his hair after the bath (during the dry). Jack's hair cannot handle the CC products. Jack's hair is very fine and light. I called his hair "Angel fine or Cotton Candy" type texture when he was younger. The hair is becoming coarser as all the adult hair comes, but he is still a puff ball. 

So give Ziggy a try, I like it on Jack. It also brightens his coat and he smells so good. This is a recent picture of Jack to give you the idea of the kind of hair he has.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I just tried the new product from Ziggy's : Lavender and Neem Range comprising of Calming Wash and Conditioning Rinse. I love it. It smells very nice, Ache was very easy to brush and I think her coat looks great. Here are some pics...


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Beautiful girl! Thanks for your opinion on the new Ziggy's product. I was wondering about it!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Riley just had his second bath with Ziggy's shampoo and conditioner. It's working very well on his coat and smells nice, very fresh and clean smelling, not perfumey. I had clipped him short in the spring because he was blowing coat but was looking forward to let him grow long again for the winter. However, as soon as his hair started getting long again, the knots started again. His breeder said he could still be blowing coat. I was ready to give up. Ziggy's was having a special where if you bought 4 products you got a discount so I figured I'd try it. I'm really glad I did because it made him much easier to comb out and he has fewer knots between baths. It's not a miracle but it's really helpful and so far the clippers are staying in the box.


----------

